# Yellowfin, Wahoo and Swordfish 9-25 and 9-26



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Dow called a few days ago and wanted to make a last minute trip with some buddys and try for some swordfish and do a little trolling the next day. Got Travis to deckhand for me and we pulled out after Dinner Saturday night. Caught 2 swordfish at the spur during the night. Next day we caught 4 yellowfin tuna and a wahoo. Nothing huge in size this trip but good steady action and good eating...Didn't take a lot of pictures, got this one at the dock right before Travis cleaned them..:thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice bag once again. Congrats.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

I think I saw you guys come in the Destin pass around 5 pm, I was at the sea buoy. Nice trip!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Naby said:


> I think I saw you guys come in the Destin pass around 5 pm, I was at the sea buoy. Nice trip!


Yep, that was us....Small world :thumbsup:


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

I figured you guys were fishing the tournament out of PC since you ran to east once you cleared the pass.

Nevermind, that was only a Friday/Saturday thing.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job. Any size on the swords?


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice Catch Fellers


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

great catch.. even in a last minute trip you did it well.. hmmm... big celebration to that with a tuna grilled in the table.. cheers!


----------

